# Utiliser un disque dur externe en réseau sur 2 macs



## chocolatecake (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, 
Je viens récemment d'acheter un disque dur externe LaCie de 1TB. 
J'aimerais qu'il soit visible sur mes 2 macs : un mac book qui fonctionne sur OS X 10.5 et un imac G5 sur OS X 10.3.9. Est-ce possible ? 
J'aimerais aussi pouvoir faire une sauvegarde avec Time Machine de mon mac book et enregistrer le reste de mes données (musique, photos...) dans un répertoire fixe du disque dur externe. Je pense partitionner le disque...
Comment faire pour l'utiliser sur les deux macs (et donc deux OS différents), est-ce que je dois le formater ? 
Merci pour vos réponses. 
N'hésitez pas à me poser des questions si ce n'est pas assez clair...


----------



## Bozzo (27 Décembre 2008)

Ben je n'y connais pas grand chose, mais cela me parait difficile de partager un disque dur externe standard. Ton disque est probablement muni d'une interface USB ou Firewire (ou les 2) et ce type d'interface n'est pas du tout fait pour être partagé entre 2 ordinateurs. A moins qu'un industriel un peu tordu ait créé un "routeur-switch" USB mais je n'ai jamais entendu parler de ça...

Pour partager ton disque, je vois 2 solutions :
- Tu le branches sur l'ordinateur sur lequel tu veux t'en servir, tu fais ta sauvegarde et puis tu le débranches et il devient dispo pour l'autre ordi
- Si tu veux t'en servir en même temps sur tes 2 ordis, il te faut créer un réseau. La solution proposée par Apple, c'est un réseau airport avec une borne airport-extrème munie d'une interface USB pour disque dur. Et dans ce cas, tu devrais voir le disque en même temps sur les 2 macs (enfin, je le suppose, mais je ne possède pas cette config). Une autre solution serait de créer un réseau filaire ethernet et de trouver un adaptateur ethernet-usb (je ne sais pas si ça existe) pour transformer ton disque dur simple en disque dur-réseau. 
Bon ça c'est un peu compliqué... la solution Airport est plus simple.

Pour partitionner le disque, oui, il faut le formater. A moins d'avoir certains utilitaires qui permettent de partitionner sans effacer les données. Mais il me semble me souvenir que TimeMachine n'aime par les DD partitionnés. Renseignes-toi sur le sujet...

Amicalement.
Bozzo


----------



## chocolatecake (29 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.
Je me demandais, si je branche le disque dur sur un des deux macs, étant donné qu'ils sont en réseau (l'imac est branché à ma freebox en éthernet et mon macbook se connecte en wifi), je devrais pouvoir accéder au disque dur par ce réseau ? 
Je n'ai pas encore testé car je ne sais pas encore comment formater le disque pour qu'il soit lisible par les deux OS...
Je me suis déjà fait avoir avec un DD portable, je l'ai synchronisé avec Time Machine sur mon macbook, et impossible de le lire sur l'imac.. c'est compliqué...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

Bozzo a dit:


> - Si tu veux t'en servir en même temps sur tes 2 ordis, il te faut créer un réseau. La solution proposée par Apple, c'est un réseau airport avec une borne airport-extrème munie d'une interface USB pour disque dur. Et dans ce cas, tu devrais voir le disque en même temps sur les 2 macs (enfin, je le suppose, mais je ne possède pas cette config).



Pour partager le disque, pas besoin de borne si les deux Mac ont une carte WiFi, il suffit de brancher le disque sur un des Mac, d'activer AppleTalk sur les deux Mac, et d'activer le partage de fichiers sur celui où est branché le disque. Depuis l'autre : Menu "Aller" -> "Se connecter au serveur" -> entrer l'adresse IP du premier Mac, connecter, s'identifier avec ident et MdP de l'autre Mac, et sélectionner le disque externe dans la liste.


----------



## chocolatecake (29 Décembre 2008)

Oui c'est ce que je fais déjà pour avoir accès à un ma quand je suis sur l'autre. Je le fais même avec des PC y a pas de problèmes.
Par contre en quel format je dois formater le disque pour qu'il puisse être lu par les deux OS ? je sais qu'il existe plusieurs choix Mac OS étendu, journalisé... est-ce qu'il existe un format qui permet de passer de OS X 10.5 à 10.3 sans aucun problème ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Décembre 2008)

Il n'existe pas de format qui soit spécifique à l'un ou l'autre, ce sont les mêmes, tu choisis celui que tu veux !


----------



## Bozzo (31 Décembre 2008)

Il y a un Mac en 10.3 et un mac en 10.5. Je ne me souviens plus des  options de formatage qu'il y avait en 10.3 en particulier si on pouvait formater en journalisé en 10.3. Et je ne sais pas si un formatage journalisé serait utilisable sur un OS ne le connaissant pas ?
Et puis je ne sais pas non plus si cela a un intérêt de formater en journalisé pour un disque externe...
(en fait, je sais pas grand chose, je ne sais même pas pourquoi je répond !  ;-) )

Le plus simple est de tester. Un formatage simple, ça prend 20 s. Tu formates en MacOS étendu journalisé avec ta machine sous 10.3 et tu vois ce que ça donne sur l'autre.

Et voilu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2008)

Bozzo a dit:


> Il y a un Mac en 10.3 et un mac en 10.5. Je ne me souviens plus des  options de formatage qu'il y avait en 10.3 en particulier si on pouvait formater en journalisé en 10.3. Et je ne sais pas si un formatage journalisé serait utilisable sur un OS ne le connaissant pas ?



Ben moi, je m'en souviens (j'ai d'ailleurs encore un ordi en 10.3)



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il n'existe pas de format qui soit spécifique à l'un ou l'autre, ce sont les mêmes, tu choisis celui que tu veux !



C'était simple, pourtant !


----------



## Bozzo (1 Janvier 2009)

Bon bon, d'accord, je dis plus rien. D'ailleurs, si je disais ça, c'était juste pour discuter le coup un petit peu...

Amicalement à tous et bon réseau !

En bonne année aussi...

;-)


----------

